# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > مقالات مرتبط با Delphi/Win32 >  اموزش مقدماتی پردازش تصاویر

## lord_viper

با سلام
این مقاله قسمت اول از اصول پردازش تصاویر در دلفی هست از اخرین کارهای خودمه 39
توضیحات+فرمول های ریاضی+سورس دلفی

که امیدوارم مفید واقع بشه و انشالاه در اینده ای نزدیک قسمت دوم اونو هم اماده میکنم (البته نه به این زودیها) 



منبع:
http://www.honarjo.com/forum/showthr...1807&pid=10822

----------


## sajioo

سلام
دوست عزیز ما منتظریم برای سری جدید آموزشت
4 ماهی گذشته

----------

